# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Αρχάριων >  >  Πινακίδα αυτ/του με led

## Ulysses

Καλημέρα..

Θέλω να βγάλω την λάμπα που φωτίζει την πίσω πινακίδα αυτοκινήτου και να βάλω  led.Η λάμπα λέει "12v - 8W".

1)Το ρευμα που διαρέει τη λάμπα είναι 8/12=0.666Α?

2)Τα led που θα βάλω θα πρέπει να έχουν την ίδια κατανάλωση ή μπορώ να βάλω και παραπάνω απλά να αλλάξω με μεγαλύτερη,την 7,5άρα ασφάλεια που τα ελέγχει? 
(Υπόψη πως είναι πινακίδα & φωτισμός καντράν στην ίδια ασφάλεια).

3)Ποιο είναι το ρεύμα που πρέπει να διαρρέει ένα led?

Ευχαριστώ..

----------


## KOKAR

εξαρτάτε από το τι LED θα βάλεις...

----------


## P@s@ris!

Οδυσσέα....τα περισσότερα led θέλουν 20mA ρεύμα στο περίπου...
όπως είπε κ ο Κώστας είναι ανάλογα το χρώμα που θες και τι Led...
τα περισσότερα led είναι μισό watt

για παραδειγμα ένα λευκό έχει τάση από 3-3,3 volt και ρεύμα 20mΑ

άρα για να το συνδέσεις στα 12 θα πρέπει να κάνεις...

R = (12 - 3.3) / 0.02 = 435 Ω... αλλά επειδή δύσκολα θα βρείς αντίσταση 435Ω βάλε 470Ω....

----------


## ptisi110

Θα μπορουσες επισεις να χρησιμοποιησεις συνδυασμενη συνδεσμολογια (σειρα, παραλληλα) ώστε να αυξησεις την ποσοτητα του φωτος που θα προσπιπτει στην πινακιδα σου. Προσοχη θελει λιγακι ο υπολογισμος του ρευματος "και μην σε νοιαζει για την ασφαλεια πρωτα αρπαζουν τα ημιαγωγα"  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol: 
 :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Nemmesis

> Οδυσσέα....τα περισσότερα led θέλουν 20mA ρεύμα στο περίπου...
> όπως είπε κ ο Κώστας είναι ανάλογα το χρώμα που θες και τι Led...
> τα περισσότερα led είναι μισό watt
> 
> για παραδειγμα ένα λευκό έχει τάση από 3-3,3 volt και ρεύμα 20mΑ
> 
> άρα για να το συνδέσεις στα 12 θα πρέπει να κάνεις...
> 
> R = (12 - 3.3) / 0.02 = 435 Ω... αλλά επειδή δύσκολα θα βρείς αντίσταση 435Ω βάλε 470Ω....




ολα σωστα μονο οτι τα περισσοτερα led δεν ειναι μισο watt τα περισσοτερα υψηλης φωτεινωτητας ειναι κατω απο το 1/10w ακομα και το παραδειγμα που εδωσες 3,3 * 0,02 ειναι 0,066w

----------


## salalas

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΝΑ ΡΩΤΙΣΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΚΑΤΙ?
ΣΥΝΔΕΩ ΕΝΑ LED 3V ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΤΡΟΦΟΔΟΤΙΚΟ ΑΠΟ ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΣΤΗ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΩ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ, ΖΕΣΤΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΑΡΚΕΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΩΡΑ ΚΑΙΓΕΤΑΙ. ΓΙΑΤΙ ΑΥΤΟ?

----------


## Nemmesis

> ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΝΑ ΡΩΤΙΣΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΚΑΤΙ?
> ΣΥΝΔΕΩ ΕΝΑ LED 3V ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΤΡΟΦΟΔΟΤΙΚΟ ΑΠΟ ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΣΤΗ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΩ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ, ΖΕΣΤΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΑΡΚΕΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΩΡΑ ΚΑΙΓΕΤΑΙ. ΓΙΑΤΙ ΑΥΤΟ?



ποια ταση του δινεις απο τις εξοδους του τροφοδοτικου...

----------


## P@s@ris!

> ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΝΑ ΡΩΤΙΣΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΚΑΤΙ?
> ΣΥΝΔΕΩ ΕΝΑ LED 3V ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΤΡΟΦΟΔΟΤΙΚΟ ΑΠΟ ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΣΤΗ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΩ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ, ΖΕΣΤΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΑΡΚΕΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΩΡΑ ΚΑΙΓΕΤΑΙ. ΓΙΑΤΙ ΑΥΤΟ?



Λογικό...αν το βάζεις πχ στην έξοδο των 12V με μια αντίσταση 150Ω...
το LED το βάζεις σκέτο???ή με αντίσταση???





> ποια ταση του δινεις απο τις εξοδους του τροφοδοτικου...



το ίδιο θα σε ρώταγα κ εγώ....

----------


## Acinonyx

Υπάρχουν έτοιμα σωληνωτά LED που λειτουργούν με 12V (έχουν εσωτερικά αντίσταση) και είναι και αδιάβροχα. Είναι πολύ καλή λύση για αυτοκίνητα και η διάρκεια ζωής τους είναι τεράστια.

----------


## salalas

του δινω 3.3v και μετα απο κανα 5λεπτο καιγεται

----------


## babisko

> του δινω 3.3v και μετα απο κανα 5λεπτο καιγεται



Βάλε μια αντίσταση μικρή (10-33Ω) σε σειρά. Ποτέ δεν βάζουμε led κατευθείαν σε τάση χωρίς αντίσταση, έστω και αν το τροφοδοτούμε με τάση ίση ή και μικρότερη από ονομαστική τάση τροφοδοσίας του.

----------


## ConX.

> Βάλε μια αντίσταση μικρή (10-33Ω) σε σειρά. Ποτέ δεν βάζουμε led κατευθείαν σε τάση χωρίς αντίσταση, έστω και αν το τροφοδοτούμε με τάση ίση ή και μικρότερη από ονομαστική τάση τροφοδοσίας του.



Μου το εξηγείτε λίγο αυτό οι εμπειρότεροι; Το έχω διαβάσει ξανά, αλλά ακόμα δεν έχω καταλάβει γιατί πρέπει να είναι έτσι.

----------


## power of sound

Καλησπέρα στην παρέα :Smile: . Θέλω να κάνω και εγώ μια ερώτηση σχετικά με τα led. Μέχρι ποσά ledμπορώ να βάλω πάνω σε ένα τροφοδοτικό υπολογιστή 450wγιατί θέλω να διακοσμήσω το δωμάτιο μου. Μέχρι πόσα λοιπόν μπορεί να τροφοδοτήσει το εν λόγω τροφοδοτικό? 50-100? Και τι σύνδεση προτείνετε? :Rolleyes:  παράλληλα με αντιστάσεις η σε σειρά πάλι με αντιστάσεις? :Laugh: 

Γεια να βοηθήσω παραπάνω το τροφοδοτικό επάνω του γραφεί:
Dc Output
+3.3V – 22A
+5V – 32  A
+12V1 – 14A
+122 – 15A

+3.3V & +5V Combined: 220W

----------


## power of sound

Καλημέρα :Smile: . Καμία βοήθεια παιδιά? :Rolleyes:  :Blush:

----------


## FILMAN

> Καλησπέρα στην παρέα. Θέλω να κάνω και εγώ μια ερώτηση σχετικά με τα led. Μέχρι ποσά ledμπορώ να βάλω πάνω σε ένα τροφοδοτικό υπολογιστή 450wγιατί θέλω να διακοσμήσω το δωμάτιο μου. Μέχρι πόσα λοιπόν μπορεί να τροφοδοτήσει το εν λόγω τροφοδοτικό? 50-100? Και τι σύνδεση προτείνετε? παράλληλα με αντιστάσεις η σε σειρά πάλι με αντιστάσεις?
> 
> Γεια να βοηθήσω παραπάνω το τροφοδοτικό επάνω του γραφεί:
> Dc Output
> +3.3V – 22A
> +5V – 32 A
> +12V1 – 14A
> +122 – 15A
> 
> +3.3V & +5V Combined: 220W



 Σε σειρά, μέχρι η συνολική τάση να είναι λίγο μικρότερη από την τάση της εξόδου του τροφοδοτικού. π.χ. στην 3.3V μπορείς να βάλεις 1 με 2 led (ανάλογα με την τάση που θα θέλουν τα συγκεκριμένα led που θα χρησιμοποιήσεις), στην 5V 2 ή 3, κ.λ.π. Κάθε σύνολο θα συνοδεύεται και από μια κατάλληλη αντίσταση περιορισμού ρεύματος.

----------

